# hdrol pct info needed



## tommyking73 (Dec 18, 2008)

i really tried to research this info and only find conflicting answers from old posts.

I'm on a basic first time h-drol 50/50/50/50

I have limited funds, so for my PCT is their any OTC product i can use that has the required amount of estrogen controll as well as a nat test booster.
I was thinking originaly with Inhibit-e and Blue up.
However, is there a product that has both benifits in one?


----------



## biggfly (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude, it is getting old having you on here asking everyone to map out your cycle PCT for you. You have SEVERAL other posts that have been answered regarding PCT...only a few weeks back you were going on M-Drol...you have posted whether or not you need PCT in both SUpplement sections and ANabolic section, several times to boot. You are not ready if you cannot figure out the basics of an oral cycle. Quit asking for your hand to be held and ass to be wiped for you..you got advice a few weeks back, after saying you had Nolva IN HAND, about what dosages were appropriate. Now you arent on M-drol and now don't have Nolva in hand as you stated weeks back. Do your damn homework and quit wanting everyone to just spoon feed you.


----------



## pimprn (Dec 18, 2008)

like seriously whats your point biggfly did you have to reply such a rude comment ? like you did mine ?


----------



## biggfly (Dec 18, 2008)

yes seriously....its old for everyone to hold your hands when you clearly have no business doing cycles ithout having all the knowledge to do it wisely. So yes, I will and everyone else will. Get your head out of your ass...


----------



## biggfly (Dec 18, 2008)

If this were a first post about this then the response wqould not be so harsh or stern, but the fact is, this is an ongoing post here with him wanting all the answers for PCT(basics) and not doing research enough. It has been back and forth with him saying M-Drol now H-Drol, at one point he had it figured out, had Nolva in hand, now he doesnt and want to know which OTC to use...its redundant and tiresome. There are plenty of stickies and articles to research, then ask advice, not ansers and directions, but advice. Get it??


----------



## pimprn (Dec 18, 2008)

mabye you guys didnt asnwer all his questions? and i dont see how our heads are in our asses.....we are just in the sport just like you. Honestly man even on my post i only posted it once and u still harshly commented it, so i dont even know what your saying about if this was once posted i wouldnt say harsh statements. Your just full of it man take ur anger elsewhere just dont reply to threads if u seen them before........comprehend ?


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoked or Post Cycle Support would be a good choice on a h-drol only cycle. It is a test booster and helps reduce estrogen along with it being a very good antioxidant and helps alot with libido. Trans-Resveratrol is really good stuff and as long as it is a h-drol only cycle you can get by with that(still always nice to have a SERM on hand). This link mat also help. I ran Post Cycle Support as my PCT on a 5 week 75mg h-drol run and came out of it good.

Post Cycle Support

Stoked


www.otcpct.com


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't depend on trans-resveratrol as an anti-estrogen for pct. Better to use a SERM than an anti-e.


----------



## biggfly (Dec 18, 2008)

pimprn said:


> mabye you guys didnt asnwer all his questions? and i dont see how our heads are in our asses.....we are just in the sport just like you. Honestly man even on my post i only posted it once and u still harshly commented it, so i dont even know what your saying about if this was once posted i wouldnt say harsh statements. Your just full of it man take ur anger elsewhere just dont reply to threads if u seen them before........comprehend ?



Shut up Punk ass...steroids @ 20 with no clue=DUMBASS


----------



## pimprn (Dec 18, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Shut up Punk ass...steroids @ 20 with no clue=DUMBASS



ahahah looks like u took a bit too much there dude.....


----------



## tommyking73 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was thinking about formadrol ......its easily available in GNC and claims to have benifits of both anti estrogen and nat test booster.....whats you take on that.

Oh btw, Bigfly doesn't bother me with his disrespecting. It only show thats how his treats his mother. He has his own problems. Good luck bigfly with your issues....we still love you....and your mother.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, back off with the flaming, guys.


----------



## biggfly (Dec 19, 2008)

pimprn said:


> ahahah looks like u took a bit too much there dude.....



I dont juice douche...I lift, try it someday...Ha ha ha...most of us on here have a clue...


----------



## biggfly (Dec 19, 2008)

tommyking73 said:


> I was thinking about formadrol ......its easily available in GNC and claims to have benifits of both anti estrogen and nat test booster.....whats you take on that.
> 
> Oh btw, Bigfly doesn't bother me with his disrespecting. It only show thats how his treats his mother. He has his own problems. Good luck bigfly with your issues....we still love you....and your mother.



its not disrespecting, its sick and tired of people just wanting directions...you have asked many times what to take and how for PCT and even Prince(who owns this site) had to tell you "are you for real??" "do we need to hold your hand and design your workouts to boot for you??" So be a bedwetter all you want...you clearly are a sniffler and a whiner...what are you taking for support supps, to control the high blood pressure H-Drol will cause, cortisol control??? Yea, thought so, didnt research that either.  You "guys" dont get the answers just handed to you with clear directions like they would be written on a bottle, then you cry and whine that someone's a dick or disrespectful, or what not. Be man, do your own legwork, enough with the pity party of not getting EXACT answers. You have been phishing on here for exact answers for weeks, many threads, both forums., and have had many replies saying the same thing...even from the site's own owner and administrator.


----------



## tommyking73 (Dec 22, 2008)

the reality is this...i ask the same question on multiple forums because i always seem to get conflicting answers...even if i sit and research old threads for hours looking to gain knowledge...you still see conflicting answers. So...in that case, i see no reason why i cant get CURRENT replys from multiple people from multiplr threads on mutiple forums to continue my research....and i have not seen in any thread anything about using FORMADROL for H-drol PCT....or at least not enough info.....so My questions can't just be answered? You seem to exhert more energy in being rude than helpful.....use half that energy and answer the question please.


----------



## biggfly (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok...in another forum and another question I did answer you...so did a Super MOd from here...you stated you have Nolva in hand, save your cash on the OTC and just use what you have already purchased(Nolva) and dose it at a low 20/20/10/10 for the four weeks. IF you want to spend extra dough, get Anabolic Innovations Post Cycle Support and some Designer Supps Activate Extreme. Dose it as the bottles state.


----------

